# Guava !



## guille24 (Feb 22, 2014)

Can red foot tortoises eat guava fruits???? Can they eat the seeds too ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, and yes.


----------



## guille24 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank u !!  I bought a bunch of them for me and I thought about giving them some but I wasn't sure lol


----------



## Lancecham (Feb 22, 2014)

My sulcatas love them.


----------



## guille24 (Feb 22, 2014)

Haha that's so cool ! Can Russians eat them ?


----------

